# Self-Driving Cars Can Now Pick Up Passengers in California—But Only for Free Rides



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

https://gizmodo.com/self-driving-cars-can-now-pick-up-passengers-in-califor-1826480542


The authorization actually encompasses two pilot programs: one approving passengers to ride in autonomous service vehicles with a trained driver at the wheel, and another allowing passengers to ride in completely unmanned autonomous service vehicles. The proposal explicitly forbids "monetary charges" for passengers, though that could mean participants might be required to sign up for a particular service or use a companion app.

"I am pleased to launch these pilot programs as part of the evolution of the passenger transportation system in California," said CPUC Commissioner Liane M. Randolph. "Our state is home to world-class innovative companies and I look forward to these services being offered with the high level of safety that we expect from our passenger service providers."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think pax are required to wear helmets in the unmanned vehicles.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think pax are required to wear helmets are in the unmanned vehicles.


No, it's suggested they just bring a pillow.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

As soon as the first person dies in one of these death traps it will all come crashing down. Pun intended.

Still no videos of even 10 minutes or more of length ever showing these cars driving themselves without the driver touching the steering wheel at any time and they want to put riders in these things. 

That's ok, they had these in Pittsburgh for over a year and still plowed right through a pedestrian in plain sight for no reason at all. 

Yeah, better make sure you got drivers in those cars watching the road and driving the vehicle.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> As soon as the first person dies in one of these death traps it will all come crashing down. Pun intended.
> 
> Still no videos of even 10 minutes or more of length ever showing these cars driving themselves without the driver touching the steering wheel at any time and they want to put riders in these things.
> 
> ...


Really? So we no longer have bikes, trains, planes, or cars?

No reason? I guess you stopped reading at the click bait headlines.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> https://gizmodo.com/self-driving-cars-can-now-pick-up-passengers-in-califor-1826480542
> 
> 
> The authorization actually encompasses two pilot programs: one approving passengers to ride in autonomous service vehicles with a trained driver at the wheel, and another allowing passengers to ride in completely unmanned autonomous service vehicles. The proposal explicitly forbids "monetary charges" for passengers, though that could mean participants might be required to sign up for a particular service or use a companion app.
> ...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> https://gizmodo.com/self-driving-cars-can-now-pick-up-passengers-in-califor-1826480542
> 
> 
> The authorization actually encompasses two pilot programs: one approving passengers to ride in autonomous service vehicles with a trained driver at the wheel, and another allowing passengers to ride in completely unmanned autonomous service vehicles. The proposal explicitly forbids "monetary charges" for passengers, though that could mean participants might be required to sign up for a particular service or use a companion app.
> ...


Well, I suppose decades away still has to start sometime.

One month down, 359 months to go


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Really? So we no longer have bikes, trains, planes, or cars?
> 
> No reason? I guess you stopped reading at the click bait headlines.


no idea what you're babbling about


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> no idea what you're babbling about


I'm addressing your belief that entire industries collapse over a single death. This is completely unsupported historically. We still have bikes, cars, planes, trains, etc, and the've all caused deaths. Millions and millions of deaths.

You state there was "no reason at all" that the Uber SDC killed a woman. That's patently false. The reason, as you would know if you read past the headline, is the car's ability to stop both from the manufacturer and in the Uber SDC system were disabled. There's your reason. The car detected the pedestrian and was fully capable of avoiding her, unlike the distracted human driver.

You said there was no video of SDCs driving themselves giving rides and I provided video. You can put the goalpost down, the game is over.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> The car detected the pedestrian and was fully capable of avoiding her,


Yet it still hit her.



RamzFanz said:


> You said there was no video of SDCs driving themselves giving rides and I provided video. You can put the goalpost down, the game is over.


Still waiting for you to post a video over 15 minutes in length showing a sdc working perfectly without the driver touching the steering wheel or brake.

I'll wait.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yet it still hit her.
> 
> Still waiting for you to post a video over 15 minutes in length showing a sdc working perfectly without the driver touching the steering wheel or brake.
> 
> I'll wait.


Wrong. The driver, who was 100% responsible for taking evasive action, hit her. The system was disabled. What part don't you get?

Why would I post more videos with your new requirements when you can't even bring yourself to admit I posted one that decimated your old requirement? I see you've now gone from 10 minutes to 15. Set the goalpost down, you lost the game.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yet it still hit her.
> 
> Still waiting for you to post a video over 15 minutes in length showing a sdc working perfectly without the driver touching the steering wheel or brake.
> 
> I'll wait.


----------

